

'Star Wars: Episode VII' will be written by 'Toy Story 3' writer - rameadows
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/9/3625562/lucasfilm-star-wars-episode-7-michael-arndt

======
benologist
Actual source:

[http://starwars.com/news/michael-arndt-to-write-
screenplay-f...](http://starwars.com/news/michael-arndt-to-write-screenplay-
for-star-wars-episode-vii.html)

